# motor replacement



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

where do you buy a pc drill for the motor for the porter cable sander


----------



## Titan Drywall (Feb 16, 2010)

http://www.ereplacementparts.com/motor-assembly-amp-p-61959.html

I don't think they make that drill anymore. They did have a drill that worked off the same motor, but they changed the style. Now it looks like this

http://www.portercable.com/Products/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=21161

If you can find it...just take the take it apart and pop it in


----------



## Titan Drywall (Feb 16, 2010)

http://www.eastcoasttoolsma.com/bmz_cache/b/bf8bdf30d5bf012d00998e90d476156c.image.733x550.JPG

This is the one

http://www.ebay.com/ctg/Porter-Cabl...A2%7C39%3A1%7C72%3A5852&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Titan Drywall said:


> http://www.eastcoasttoolsma.com/bmz_cache/b/bf8bdf30d5bf012d00998e90d476156c.image.733x550.JPG
> 
> This is the one
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/ctg/Porter-Cabl...A2%7C39%3A1%7C72%3A5852&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#




can I buy it in a store


----------



## Titan Drywall (Feb 16, 2010)

I can only find one on amazon. Don't think you will find at blows or homecrapo. Maybe try your drywall supply house, or local hardware store. Call pc customer service for a local retailer. Hope this helps

http://www.amazon.com/Porter-Cable-6645P-2500-Drywall-Driver/dp/B0000222W4/ref=sr_1_1?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1323752581&sr=1-1


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Titan Drywall said:


> I can only find one on amazon. Don't think you will find at blows or homecrapo. Maybe try your drywall supply house, or local hardware store. Call pc customer service for a local retailer. Hope this helps
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Porter-Cable-...ref=sr_1_1?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1323752581&sr=1-1


Think I just fell of the Indiana Corn Truck.... Your right call customer service


----------

